# Freeing up disk space



## MnAdA (Jan 3, 2015)

What are the places in the file system that can be deleted safely to recover disk space. To be specific is it safe to delete /var/cache/pkg/* ? if so what other places are similar (can be deleted) to free disk space.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 3, 2015)

Yup, /var/cache/pkg/* is a good candidate, as is  /usr/ports/distilfes if you build your own packages locally.

ADDED: You can also check for crash dumps in /var/crash or wherever you store them, if you do.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 3, 2015)

You can also search for large files under a path that you might want to delete with something like `find . -type f -size +25M -exec du -m {} \; | sort -n`.

If you want directory totals something like `du -sm * | sort -n` can help.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 3, 2015)

I suppose if you're *really* hurting for space you could also clear out old logs in /var/log as well.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jan 5, 2015)

....or reduce the amount (8% I believe) held in reserve for the root user in case of shortage of space.....


----------

